# Grips



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

How often do you guys and gals change your grips?

To be honest it is something that I neglect a lot, it was only when my grip could twist full 360 degrees on my 3 wood did I start paying attention.

If you have old clubs and your grips are worn, it may well be worth the cost to have your clubs re-gripped, especially through winter.


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

I have never had a club grip changed but then I have only owned two sets my entire life (my current and my old junior set.) I did ask the friendly teller at my local shop how much it would cost for a new set of grips and was amazed at how cheap it really would be. Only $2.50 for labor + the cost of the grip (on each club of course)


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Its something worth keeping an eye on, for the small cost it could help improve your game.

Especially if you like me, play golf in all weathers.


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

About once each 2 years, or 40 rounds. You really don't notice them wearing away. When you regrip your driver, it's amazing how much easier it is to swing. As you use that most, regrip it first. I buy a $20 grip kit and do all my clubs myself.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Exactly right, you can probably pick up everything you need from ebay, even the grips themselves.

If you are going to go down this route, make sure you put the grips the right way around as there is a 'reminder' (a tiny ridge) which runs down the underside of the grip. Unless someone points this out to you, you may not ever have noticed before.

The purpose of the ridge is to get your hands into the correct position, i.e. the reminder runs down the inside of your knuckles.


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

As soon as i had my callaways i had lamkin grips put onto them and the same as my putter instead of the old odysee grip i had a yes grip put onto it...looking goood


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

im new enough to the sport to never have re-gripped a golf club.

i re-gripped a cricket bat though.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I use the Golf Pride Tour Wrap Midsize grip and find it seems to last quite a while. Of course, I'm just a weekend golfer now, so I'm not using them as often as I used to.

My old clubs felt perfectly comfortable to me until I got new clubs and changed the grips. THEN it was obvious that the old grips weren't very tacky anymore, not that it mattered to me. The grips on the old clubs were about 5 years old, but that was 2 years of frequent play and 3 years sitting in the closet while I didn't play at all.


----------



## jump15vc (Jul 30, 2006)

I change my grips once a month during the summer and at the beginning of every year. I love the feel of new grips and I wear them down fast during the summer with the amount of balls i hit


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Yeah i think you will find that most people wil change their grips during summer rather than winter due to the climate and available practising time.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

I have played 116 rounds this year and had 3 sets of grips on. Normally I do not change them that often. However I wanted to try different grips. I have settled on Tour Velvet Mid Size for now.

The key to not having to change them often? Clean them after every 3rd round. I use SIMPLE GREEN, a spray on cleaner and it works wonders. I once played close to 300 rounds on a set of Golf Pride Tour Velvets that I cleaned constantly with Simple Green. They were still tacky when I yanked them off, but starting to harden up.

Keep your grips clean and you will get more rounds out of them.

Simple Green, spray it on, brush your grips with a plastic brush. Rinse the Simple Green off and let them air dry. Of course if you have WINN grips this will not work!


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

As my playing time isn't what it once was, I generally regrip about every 2 years. I do it in the spring before the start of the tournament season. IMO, it is essential to have good grips if you expect to play with any degree of consistency. Slick or hard grips force you to squeeze the club too tightly, and it's almost impossible to make a free swing if you have a death grip on the club. I've seen guys make a swing with a driver and lose their grip so badly that the club flies farther than the ball... :laugh:


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

Golfbum said:


> I have played 116 rounds this year


wow. how do you get to play so often?


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Scratch golf tournaments?


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey,

Does it apply that if a Guy with Big hands should used a Bigger golf grip?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Butz said:


> Hey,
> 
> Does it apply that if a Guy with Big hands should used a Bigger golf grip?


Yes and no...

Larger grips can restrict over active hand action and help you straighten out some faults, but then oversized grips can also retard wrist action and cause you to lose some distance. You have to find a happy medium.

I have very large hands and use the Golf Pride Tour Wrap Midsize grip, certainly larger than many, but certainly not as large as some arthritic grips. For me, the midsize is about "right" and I feel like I fit it with no compromises.


----------

